# Tb percheron cross critique



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

I'd like to know the age of this horse and what he has been used for.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

are yoiu sure it's not a Percheron X QH?


----------



## arrowattack09 (Jul 10, 2012)

He is about 12 (his teeth verify this). He has been used as a lesson horse for quite some time, and was supposedly shown in hunter before that. I was told that he is thoroughbred percheron, but I suppose there really is no way to know for sure.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## arrowattack09 (Jul 10, 2012)

Here are a few more pictures. I'm not too interested in jumping especially, but they are all I have.


----------



## arrowattack09 (Jul 10, 2012)

I don't think I attached the pictures correctly the first time...


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

His back is long and it looks like he might have the beginnings of lordosis, not just undermuscled. 

Hard to tell if he's really downhill. Not sure how much of that is reality and how much is deception because of the dip to his back.

I like how much bone he has and I like his legs.

He looks like he's been used hard. Poor guy. 

How tall is he?

Also, I can't get your second set of pics to show up.


----------



## arrowattack09 (Jul 10, 2012)

I think he had been used pretty hard. He is the sweetest guy... 😞. His back really turns me off. He is 15.2.


----------



## arrowattack09 (Jul 10, 2012)

I cannot get my other pictures to attach! Grrr!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I like everything about him but that back. He does look like he's on the "shorter" side for a Perchie cross (my guy is a Percheron/paint and is 17hh as a 6yo).


----------



## DanteDressageNerd (Mar 12, 2015)

He's really downhill with a low set neck. I'm not sure what you'd want to use him for but he'd really struggle in dressage. Sometimes you can work with downhill but usually if the horse has an upright neck with the hocks a little more underneathe. I don't think he'd ever sit particularly well and I don't think you could get enough lift to do much past 1st level, even with a very skilled-tactful rider. It'd be hard.

What do you want him for?


----------



## Bondre (Jun 14, 2013)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

I can only get the first photo to work. At 12 this back may be a problem, but I do like this horse.


----------

